# Russian doping scandal: the "majority of Russian athletes dope"



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hot on the heels of his fascinating documentary on doping in East African endurance runners (the implications of which are still sinking in), German filmaker Hajo Seppelt released another bombshell yesterday about doping in Russia:
'Majority' of Russian athletes doping,' alleges German documentary - CNN.com

In this documentary, he makes a compelling case that the majority of Russian athletes are doping, that the RUSADA is complicit with this doping and that corruption extends all the way to Russian members of the IAAF.

If these allegations are true, and it's looking increasingly likely that they are, this is likely the biggest coordinated doping program since the bad old East German (and Russian and Chinese) state sponsored doping days. It's almost certaing to extend in all directions: swimming, athletics and cycling.

Anyway, this story has just started to explode and is likely to grow. British athletes are being dragged into it now:
BBC Sport - Doping in athletics: British athlete avoided inquiry, claims German TV

Sebastian Coe has raised the possibility that all of Russian athletics could be banned from competition:
Athletics in "difficult times" over doping claims, says Sebastian Coe - Athletics - Eurosport Asia

I'll bet the Katusha and Rusvelo boys aren't sitting too comfortably right now. Stay tuned.


----------



## little_shoe (Apr 18, 2008)

Video of the Investigation can be found at http://youtu.be/U1YlKaN3cPs. The video is in German with English subtitles.


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

Why this only came out after Russia hosted the winter games and not before?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

eastern bloc doping programs - tens shocked


----------



## PixelPaul (Oct 8, 2004)

Yeah, like Germany has any credibility in the fight against doping.


----------



## CrankyCarbon (Dec 17, 2014)

just because the women grow mustaches and stuff you guys think something is amiss ?? lol

I hope you didn't watch the women's gymnastics and swimming at the previous olympics. Makes you wonder.

With what has a visual problem that can identify cheating, I wonder how the anti-doping agencies attempt to keep up.


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

I guess I am surprised at the depth of the doping problem in sports. I guess I was naive before. Post Chinese swimming meltdown of the late 90s, post the Balco scandal, post Armstrong, I started to feel like we were finally staring to make progress. 

Then you get revelations like the fact the Kenyan marathoners have never been tested out of competition and that doping is rife all over East Africa. 

Then you hear that the Jamaican sprint team was never tested in the run up to the 2012 games, a Games in which they were likely the biggest stars. Then you hear that their entire anti-doping regime is completely incompetant, that the entirety of JADCO has been fired and subsequently most of their stars test positive. 

Then you hear these Russian revelations. 

Padua just hit. 

The Belgian blood doping admissions are just starting to come out. 

Operacion Puerto still has many unexploded bombshells. 

Then you think of all the sports that remain suspiciously clean at this point: tennis, soccer, NFL etc... when are they going to be dragged into the harsh light?

It's enough to make you just throw up your hands in disgust.


----------



## CrankyCarbon (Dec 17, 2014)

Luckily baseball is clean .. choke .. gag .. ugh ... okay, maybe not lol


----------



## Horze (Mar 12, 2013)

I was living with an Eastern Bloc guy who was a body builder (at least a wannabe). I suggested to him he was carrying bit more fat than he might like. He went on to purchase a whole load of supplements. That cheap, nasty stuff and cartons and cartons of it. Like as if he was aiming to feed an entire farm of livestock of that stuff.


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

Great article about why this evolving scandal matters:
Why the Russian Runner Doping Scandal Matters | The Fit List | OutsideOnline.com

It points out the conflict of interest of having the organizations in charge of promoting sports also be in charge of anti-doping.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

This revelatory report has really made all the pieces fall into place for me. The entire mechanism of how individuals can not come up positive despite massive ongoing doping can now be explained. The reasons for individuals not coming forward, for Omerta, for willing huge corporate sponsorships, for wildly inflated budgets, for serpentine and obtuse testing protocols, for odd and unevenly applied bans and appeal decisions, it all just makes so much more sense now considering that the overseeing agencies may be collusive. Essentially a corporate sponsor can custom create a sport superstar to their own liking with a high $ doping program, eliminate the competition by paying the overseeing organizations to pop only competitors for doping whether they doped or not, and then reap the rewards in sales of sponsored merchandise. It's a genius system.

Time to go ride my Trek...now where did I put my Oakleys?


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Oh...and here I was thinking the scandal was that they found someone who *wasn't* doping. :/


----------



## Horze (Mar 12, 2013)




----------

